# Stihl HS45 carb question



## WildnCrazyGuy (May 30, 2017)

Have an old HS45 that runs very well and does it's job well. The only issue I have with it is it leaks mix out of the carb primer purge. It makes for a mess over time even with an air compressor to blow all the junk collected away. The question is where the leak is at, right where the brass comes out of the plastic flange of the carb. It's not fuel line related, but seeps out of the flange at the brass pipe. Before I spend money on a carb kit, is this something a kit will take care of or do I just need a new flange?


----------



## GlynnC (May 31, 2017)

A kit will not have parts to eliminate this issue. I would say new carb or live with it!!


----------



## WildnCrazyGuy (May 31, 2017)

Thanks. I've done my share of kits and couldn't see in my head how it would help this issue. Was just looking for confirmation just to make sure. Appreciate it. Figured someone would know for sure.


----------



## DND 9000 (Jun 1, 2017)

Which carb do you exactly have on your HS 45. The flange is availible as a spare part. But there are different versions, depending on the carb you have. Tell us what carb you have and we can tell you which flange you`ll need. It`s a C1Q type carburetor normally, the exact model is written or stamped on the carb body.


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 1, 2017)

Stihl has update that carb for that problem


----------



## WildnCrazyGuy (Jun 1, 2017)

I'll have to pull the carb to see exactly, but looking at the IPL the flange that looks identical with 4 screws is this one. 

19 ✻ 4140 120 2200 1 Flange ↦ 1 48 411 908 (26.2001)

Backhoelover,

Tell me more if you can. Should I try an buy a new flange listed above or which exact carb should I be looking at? Thank you.


----------

